# Didn't Think I'd be posting here so soon :(



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

My husband and I had to put Chewie down today. He was completely pineconed and bloated up real bad. He couldn't eat and could barely swim. It was terrible to see him that way and I couldn't watch him suffer anymore. I really wish I could have had him with me longer. My first CT.... I loved him!

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg315/xxcjay18xx/Fish/?action=view&current=DSCF5245.mp4

There is a vid of him before he got sick


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I am soooo sorry about your betta


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. =(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Not Chewie! I am so sorry for your loss. At least he was well cared for and got to know what love felt like.
I had to euthanize one of my Bettas a few months back, she also had Dropsy.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

OMG Chewie he was so cute i can't believe this he looked so healthy


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks soooo much guys!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't believe it! That's so sad, I'm so very sorry!  He was so pretty and cute. :'(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Chewie.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks DramaQueen.


----------

